# New to Specktra and new to MAC!



## pinkvanilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just purchased my first ever MAC products and I think I am quickly becoming addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I came across this site and thought I would join up. Looking forward to talking with all of you!


----------



## jenjunsan (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello and Thank you


----------



## florabundance (Jul 1, 2008)

hey sweety


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am really enjoying it on here


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome.. enjoy your new mac, your stay and your addiction


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jul 8, 2008)

Yay another Aussie chick!!






Mac is dangerous!! And extremely addictive!! Be careful your playing with fire!! Hehe


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## trulyobsessed (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, im new to the forums but not to MAC! So much info here!!


----------



## bgajon (Jul 14, 2008)

Another one bites the MAC dust!! You'll love it here.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

